
Show HN: Startup quotes in your new tab - yokisan
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/success-and-startup-quote/igahjgigpakabalcildfclkgijdcakdo
======
thenormal
The 1st one is simply awesome: I never took a day off)

